# South La fishing trip.



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Some of you guys in south La hook me up with a guide. I'm looking for a one day trip, specks mainly but wouldn't mind the wife hooking into a red fish or two.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

when you wanting to go. they have a few down by my house out of cocodrie, la


----------

